# Yu Nakajima's 4x4x4 Edge-Pairing



## nedw (Jul 9, 2008)

What edge-pairing method does this appear to be?
I even watched it frame-by-frame in Quicktime Player, but I still don't recognize it.
YouTube Video


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 9, 2008)

looks almost like frank's 5x5x5 edge pairing method


----------



## aznblur (Jul 9, 2008)

Which is just freeform pairing of edges.

Looks like he's just pairing up whatever he sees, much like Frank's 5x5x5 method, but on a 4x4x4, like what tasaoenator said.


----------



## nedw (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm, I'd like to try this, because it obviously has potential. Should I learn/adapt this from Frank's 5x5x5 guide, then?


----------



## aznblur (Jul 9, 2008)

There is no need really, you pair up an edge, replace it with another edges that needs to be paired, pair that edge up, and repeat until you have no spaces to put the edges out. Then you re-align the slices and solve the last 4 edges as you would normally.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 9, 2008)

I've tried that before but it didn't work so well...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 9, 2008)

Meh, two-pair is way better; I don't think this can be faster than it.

Here is a legendary quotation:

<Chip> I think most people learn 6 because 6 looks faster than 2 
<Chip> beacuse... 6 is more than 2


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is what I started using for the first 8 pairs. same thing I guess?

blue on U and orange on F

scramble - u' f2 R L' U2 B' l r' U b2 r b l2 L' D' F R l' U' l' B2 f R' d2 f2 b2 d L2 l2 D' f' L' d2 b2 R' r' b D2 B' F2




centers 

blue - R' d2 f'
yellow - U r' F r
green - R' d B d' B U' l U2 l'
white - u' B L2 u L u' L2 u
red - z'r2 U r2 D' r2 U2









pair 1 - U R U' r
pair 2 - B' R B r'
pair 3 - F R2 F' r'
pair 4 - F' L F l2
pair 5 - R' F R F' r2
pair 6 - F' L F r'
pair 7 - U L' U' l2
pair 8 - F' L F r2

last pair up solves random pairs sometimes when you fix centers.


----------



## jeanpaul4289 (Jul 10, 2008)

where can i find frank's method, i've been practicing 4x4 for about 2 weeks and my average its around 2:15, im really not sure what method its the best yet becouse all the good cubers use different methods, in my opinion the best one its 2 chain pairing, if anyone knows any webpage that show advanced techniques it will be really helpful for everybody in my opinion


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

jeanpaul4289 said:


> where can i find frank's method, i've been practicing 4x4 for about 2 weeks and my average its around 2:15, im really not sure what method its the best yet becouse all the good cubers use different methods, in my opinion the best one its 2 chain pairing, if anyone knows any webpage that show advanced techniques it will be really helpful for everybody in my opinion



http://www.bigcubes.com


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 10, 2008)

this is the method I use often, I guess it's called freestyle?


----------



## alexc (Jul 10, 2008)

I prefer Phil's method of 6-2-2-2. Less chance of awkward case than 6-4-2. My best reduction with 6-2-2-2 is 34 seconds. (Probably 15 centers, 19 edges.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

alexc said:


> I prefer Phil's method of 6-2-2-2. Less chance of awkward case than 6-4-2. My best reduction with 6-2-2-2 is 34 seconds. (Probably 15 centers, 19 edges.



I do two-pair throughout. You don't know how many times I get the 2-cycle case as my first pair.


----------



## joshuali (Jul 11, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Meh, two-pair is way better; I don't think this can be faster than it.
> 
> Here is a legendary quotation:
> 
> ...




6 has les move counts though...but i guess 2 is easier for looking forward.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 11, 2008)

joshuali said:


> 6 has les move counts though...


False.
qqwref and I avoid it for 4x4x4 FMC (and I think 100-ish qualifies us as decent) because it's actually not move-efficient.

I'm not sure if it's (ideally) slightly better or slightly worse, but 6 uses a a lot of 3-moves for a single pair, and 2-pair is 5 moves + about 1 setup move on avg.


----------

